# What are you digging listening to right now?



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

I'm listening to, and thoroughly enjoying _Lover, Come Back To Me_, by Ella Fitzgerald, Nina Simone and Billie Holiday. Wonderful, jazzy rendition.


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 15, 2006)

Dub Trees: Dreamlab.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 15, 2006)

David Gilmour's new album "On An Island" which of course has me listening to "About Face" and "David Gilmour" again too and has me writing new stuff on my gee-tar.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Mar 15, 2006)

Old Blind Dogs. Love those crazy Scottish lads.


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

I've been branching away from the rock lately and listening to 80's new wave and pop classics. Much to my friends chagrin, too, I might add. I might need an intervention soon....one can only listen to so much Wham! you know?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 15, 2006)

*scoots away from donnadoo*


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

*puts on the cheeto cologne*

Chippy! If I could listen to Chippy radio I would.....you don't love me no more, I think I shall have to eat worms and die now....


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Mar 15, 2006)

i think its easier to access now...i can at work finally.. dunno if they made the stream easier to get round firewalls.


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

Ain't happening for me, Chippy.....I have tried every browser I have loaded. Maybe I will try on the Mac tomorrow and see if I can access it from that machine.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

European Metal, as usual. Let me take this opportunity to plug the link at the bottom of my sig. 3 hours of free music for download.


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

Interesting...I assume you are into Dragonforce? VII Gates? Possibly Kamelot?


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Interesting...I assume you are into Dragonforce? VII Gates? Possibly Kamelot?


Kamelot, yes (even though they are American). The other two, no. To give you some data points on where to pigeonhole me, these are some of my favs, Metal or not: Arcturus, Cocteau Twins, Collide, Epica, Joydrop, Kamelot, Kidney Thieves, Kristin Hersh, Lacuna Coil, Machinae Supremacy, Mike Oldfield, Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, The Gathering, Throwing Muses, Tori Amos.


----------



## Turin (Mar 15, 2006)

Have been listening to the G3 concerts of Late.. lots of rock instrumentals... Steve Vai and Joe Satriani grouped with John Petrucci, Eric Johnson or Yngwie Malmsteen depending on the concert tour... serious shredding going on!


----------



## TheSadeianLinguist (Mar 15, 2006)

Currently listening to Malcolm McClaren's "About Her."


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Kamelot, yes (even though they are American). The other two, no. To give you some data points on where to pigeonhole me, these are some of my favs, Metal or not: Arcturus, Cocteau Twins, Collide, Epica, Joydrop, Kamelot, Kidney Thieves, Kristin Hersh, Lacuna Coil, Machinae Supremacy, Mike Oldfield, Nightwish, Sonata Arctica, The Gathering, Throwing Muses, Tori Amos.



I always think of Kamelot as being euro-metal because their singer is from Europe and their style is European. If you like Nightwish and Sonata Arctica, you will probably like Dragonforce. They are wicked fast, but they have the soaring melodies and euro sound. www.dragonforce.com

And I don't pigeonhole, ever! I just don't run into too many metal fans, especially anyone whose heard of DF or Kamelot, outside the heavy metal boards I check out.


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

Turin said:
 

> Have been listening to the G3 concerts of Late.. lots of rock instrumentals... Steve Vai and Joe Satriani grouped with John Petrucci, Eric Johnson or Yngwie Malmsteen depending on the concert tour... serious shredding going on!



:wubu: I knew there was a reason I liked you, Turin. :smitten:


----------



## Turin (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> :wubu: I knew there was a reason I liked you, Turin. :smitten:




THe videos for the concerts just soooo kick ass....


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

Turin said:


> THe videos for the concerts just soooo kick ass....



I'll bet! Malmsteen is a sick player....the arpeggios he plays just knock me out. They say he's a total ass, completely full of himself, but damn. If I could play like that I would be walking around like I owned the world too.


----------



## Turin (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I'll bet! Malmsteen is a sick player....the arpeggios he plays just knock me out. They say he's a total ass, completely full of himself, but damn. If I could play like that I would be walking around like I owned the world too.



The thing is while hwat he plays is fast... the riffs are pedestrian compared to what Vai and Satriani are doing.... it's just ridiculous what the three of them together do.....


----------



## Donna (Mar 15, 2006)

Turin said:


> The thing is while hwat he plays is fast... the riffs are pedestrian compared to what Vai and Satriani are doing.... it's just ridiculous what the three of them together do.....



Techincally, of the three, I think Satriani is the better player. For flash, Malmsteen. And if you want some good groove, it's gonna be Vai. Man, when Vai makes the suitar "talk" I come undone.


----------



## Turin (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Techincally, of the three, I think Satriani is the better player. For flash, Malmsteen. And if you want some good groove, it's gonna be Vai. Man, when Vai makes the suitar "talk" I come undone.


Yeah and see watching the concert I get Vai is the best technically, and Satriani is the best "feel" player I have seen outside of Clapton... but then again.. I have a real soft spot for Clapton...


----------



## fatlane (Mar 15, 2006)

Live Deep Purple... Bolin, Blackmore, Morse... ahhhh...


----------



## Egbert Souse (Mar 15, 2006)

Tina said:


> I'm listening to, and thoroughly enjoying _Lover, Come Back To Me_, by Ella Fitzgerald, Nina Simone and Billie Holiday. Wonderful, jazzy rendition.



I actually Googled that to see if those three had ever been in a room together and it looks like collection. Sure like to have been a fly on the wall if they had(!)

Myself, i had the day off and it's been a (saxophonist) Ralph Moore marathon.

And cursing the day he took the job with the band on that godawful Jay Leno show and quit making jazz records.

Paying the rent has never been a boon to culture, in my opinion.
But there i go again...


----------



## Carrie (Mar 15, 2006)

The last couple of months I've been obsessing over Genesis's Duke.


----------



## fatlane (Mar 15, 2006)

Welcome to your home by the sea, Carrie.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 15, 2006)

What am I digging listening to right now?

Well, I kinda dig the electronic music that I have been steadily composing: I've been bouncing back and forth from some selected works in progress that are break-beat style, house, trance, garage, and dance. 

So what do some of the songs sound like?

Some sound like Ultra-Chilled, Moby, Orbital, Brian Eno, Propellorheads, Funk, Aphex Twin, Trance works of Jamie Myerson, and much more....

Most of it is easy-listening, though.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Egbert Souse said:


> Paying the rent has never been a boon to culture, in my opinion.



Boy, ain't that the truth!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 15, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> I always think of Kamelot as being euro-metal because their singer is from Europe and their style is European. If you like Nightwish and Sonata Arctica, you will probably like Dragonforce. They are wicked fast, but they have the soaring melodies and euro sound. www.dragonforce.com
> 
> And I don't pigeonhole, ever! I just don't run into too many metal fans, especially anyone whose heard of DF or Kamelot, outside the heavy metal boards I check out.


Hmm, tried the DF samples on their site. The older stuff has the best sound, but also has the highest "cheese factor" - pure "Dungeons & Dragons Metal". Not sure is this stuff is worth money to me or not - I'm leaning towards "yes, but only if I don't have to mail-order it".


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 15, 2006)

I just very recently bought a few CD's:

*Bush* - The Best of '94-'99. Has their greatest hits on one CD, and then Live at Woodstock 1999 on the second CD with almost the same songs. Gotta love Bush.  (Not the president..)

*Ozzy Osbourne* - The Essential Ozzy Osbourne. Collection of his greatest songs as well (two CD).  Very much like Ozzy!!

*U2* - U2. It's an import. Has their greatest songs as well, and the second CD is a collaboration of never-before-been-released songs that are GREAT. 

I buy a lot of double CD's. I work right next to a place that has ALL CD's for $7.95. Unless it's a double CD, then it's $14.95 (as compared to like $26.00 at a major music store). Import CD's (Gold or Silver) are only $20.00. 

I get these moods where I'll remember a song that I wanted to hear, that I'll whistle all day at work, and then I'll go to his place and buy the CD on lunch (takes literally 2 seconds to walk out the door and into his hehe). That was the case with U2. I've been wanting Ozzy's greatest hits for a long long time. YAY!!

So I'm into those right now.

But, I always have my DCI cravings!!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 15, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> What am I digging listening to right now?
> 
> Well, I kinda dig the electronic music that I have been steadily composing: I've been bouncing back and forth from some selected works in progress that are break-beat style, house, trance, garage, and dance.
> 
> ...



Hey what are you using?? Are you using your PC?? I have been totally hooked on using Ableton Live 5 and I got a demo of Pro-Tools M-Power. I have been making mostly Ambient and Trance and trying to get really crazy like Aphex Twin. I need to get a new MIDI controller though. 

But when I am listening to stuff in the car I have been a slave for Death Cab for Cutie or Postal Service, my wife is getting so tired of it too!


----------



## Fuzzy (Mar 15, 2006)

Beatles, Animals, Byrds, Stones, Guess Who, Cream, CCR... I'm kinda in that mood this month.


----------



## Tina (Mar 15, 2006)

Doing homework to the soundtrack for _The Gladiator_.


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> Hey what are you using?? Are you using your PC?? I have been totally hooked on using Ableton Live 5 and I got a demo of Pro-Tools M-Power. I have been making mostly Ambient and Trance and trying to get really crazy like Aphex Twin. I need to get a new MIDI controller though.
> 
> But when I am listening to stuff in the car I have been a slave for Death Cab for Cutie or Postal Service, my wife is getting so tired of it too!




My wife doesn't really get into the electronic music as much as I do. But she lets me know when something sounds pretty good...she's great at critiquing my music. 

I've been making my music off of MTV Music Generator 3 The Remix ....and I know thats pretty lame that its actually a video game. But I've really put together some great sounding stuff on it! Songs are saved on memory cards....and I've made a LOT of music already. I just want to find a way to BURN onto CD some of the songs that I have l already finished. 

In the past I've used Buzz, a tracker program, Fruity Loops, and I've recorded on digital and analog equiment. I use my old TASCAM 4 track recorder and I have a BOSS BR532 digital recorder that I haven't used in quite a while.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 16, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> My wife doesn't really get into the electronic music as much as I do. But she lets me know when something sounds pretty good...she's great at critiquing my music.
> 
> I've been making my music off of MTV Music Generator 3 The Remix ....and I know thats pretty lame that its actually a video game. But I've really put together some great sounding stuff on it! Songs are saved on memory cards....and I've made a LOT of music already. I just want to find a way to BURN onto CD some of the songs that I have l already finished.
> 
> In the past I've used Buzz, a tracker program, Fruity Loops, and I've recorded on digital and analog equiment. I use my old TASCAM 4 track recorder and I have a BOSS BR532 digital recorder that I haven't used in quite a while.


I have played MTV Music Generator its not lame it has quite a bit of depth in it. As for getting them is CD I don't really know how you would do it. It is on PS2 right?? Aren't there any external USB Burners that the PS2 would recognize? My guess would be that would be the best way? Fruity Loops is cool. I really want to go for the full pro-tools set-up but I am not really ready to drop that kinda money yet(well I mean my wife won't let me)


----------



## MaxiG (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm listening to the voices in my head... 

And THEY'RE listening to DANKO JONES, the CANADIAN GARAGE ROCK GOD.

Danko, is, in turn, listening to Lamb of God and Backyard Babies, who are listening to the Pagans, who... no loner exist.

Ahh, for a TARDIS to bring them back!

Maxi


----------



## AnnMarie (Mar 16, 2006)

I'm always falling in "repeat" love with new stuff, and of course it sometimes goes back to old favorites. 

Most recent digs: 
She Wants Revenge Tear You Apart 
The Subways Rock And Roll Queen
Clap Your Hands Say Yeah! Upon This Tidal Wave Of Young Blood
The White Stripes The Denial Twist 
My Morning Jacket Off The Record 
Depeche Mode John The Revelator 
Arctic Monkeys I Bet You Look Good On the Dancefloor


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 16, 2006)

AnnMarie said:


> She Wants Revenge Tear You Apart



She Wants Revenge are so awesome easily one of my new favorite bands and the album cover rocks! The girl on the cover is totally getting ready to pull a knife!


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 16, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> I have played MTV Music Generator its not lame it has quite a bit of depth in it. As for getting them is CD I don't really know how you would do it. It is on PS2 right?? Aren't there any external USB Burners that the PS2 would recognize? My guess would be that would be the best way? Fruity Loops is cool. I really want to go for the full pro-tools set-up but I am not really ready to drop that kinda money yet(well I mean my wife won't let me)




It's on PS2....and thats a pretty good idea what you suggested. I could use a USB port connector from the PS2 to the computer and see what happens. 

I've already done recordings with the PS1 MTV Music Generator. I have made several CDs with my PS1 MTV Music Generator songs. But I don't have that game anymore because I lost it somehow...but that game is really incredible. I've been wanting to buy it off of E-Bay. 

Thanks for the info, Falling Boy! :bow: 

I don't wanna hijack or go off-topic with this really cool thread that Tina started so I'll also say:

I bet The Gladiator is a pretty awesome soundtrack, Tina!
...and I hope that you are getting your homework done. Don't procrastinate now!

___________________________________________________________________

Pretty much what I like to listen varies day-to-day...which is why I usually BURN cds for myself or for other people. I like variety and lots of it. I'll make ONE compact disc ...and from song to song....it'll bounce from folk to jazz ...to pop to rock ....to techno to oldies...etc....etc....


----------



## Jack Skellington (Mar 16, 2006)

William Shatner: The Transformed Man

Mr Tambourine Man!!!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 16, 2006)

I am listening to "Off the Wall' by MJ on Sirius Radio.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 16, 2006)

The CD I'm currently listening to is Toby Keith's _Unleashed_.


----------



## Jon Blaze (Mar 16, 2006)

I love these posts!!! I'm just listening to this mix I made. It's Rap, R and B, a dash of mainstream reggae, and one Trance song:
1. Sean Paul- Temperature
2. Olivia- So Sexy
3. Dem Franchise Boys- Lean Wit it, Rock Wit it
4. Juvenile- Rodeo
5. Three Six Mafia- Poppin' my collar
6. Gorillaz- DARE
7. Busta Rhymes- Touch It
8. E-40 and Keak Da Sneak- Tell me when to go
9. Juelz Santana- Oh yes
10. Kanye West- Touch The Sky
11. Busta Rhymes, Dmx, Papoose, Mary J. Blige, Lloyd Banks, Neyo- Touch It (Remix)
12. Kanye West, Rhymefest- Brand New
13. Big Boi and the Purple Ribbon All Stars- Body Rock
14. Rhymefest- Dynomite
15. Matisyahu- King Without a Crown
16. Busta Rhymes, Jay Z and Nas- Touch It (remix 2)
17. Cherri Dennis- I love you
18. Aaron Smith Featuring Luvli- Dancin'
19. Notorious B.I.G., Nelly, Jagged Edge, and Diddy- Nasty Girl


----------



## 1300 Class (Mar 16, 2006)

Digitally Imported Lounge. Internet Radio.


----------



## jamie (Mar 16, 2006)

I can't stop listening to The Weepies. I wish I could...I am getting that brain imprint where the music is running through all the time.

If it is not them it is my most recent Ipod mix that is all very mellow music - Neil Finn, New Order, The Cure, Zoe Speaks, Panjabi MC, Tracy Chapman, The Chieftains, Melissa Etheridge and Wheat.


----------



## Mini (Mar 16, 2006)

Damnation and Ghost Reveries, both by Opeth. I just can't get enough of these albums.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 16, 2006)

Right now? Allman Brothers - Eat A Peach

Lately its been:
Bonnie Raitt
Los Lonely Boys
Delbert McClinton
Joe Cocker
Etta James
Koko Taylor


----------



## eightyseven (Mar 16, 2006)

"Over the Hills and Far Away"- Led Zeppelin
"Strange Currencies"- R.E.M.
"No Rain"- Blind Melon
"Lie in our Graves"- Dave Matthews Band
"Baba O'Reilly"- The Who


----------



## Krazykhat (Mar 17, 2006)

Matisyahu Youth (Jewish Reggae)
Charlie Hunter and Pound For Pound (Bad ass jazz)
Thelonias Monk (Bad ass old school jazz)
Truth With Jokes (Al Frankin bringing light to politics in America)


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

Old T-Rex and new Tiesto.


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2006)

_Passion of the Christ_ soundtrack, by Peter Gabriel. Won't watch the movie, but the soundtrack is great.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 17, 2006)

The washer and dryer down the hall.


----------



## americandookie (Mar 17, 2006)

Any band/artist on the soundtrack to The Punisher! Just got it the other day and i'm in love with it! :smitten:


----------



## TH3_GH0$T (Mar 17, 2006)

Some Dr. Dre...Slim Shady...an underground group too...


----------



## fatlane (Mar 17, 2006)

Lots more Tiesto. I love this man's stuff.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 17, 2006)

*Coldplay* tonight.

Don't Panic
Shiver
Spies
Sparks
Yellow (_Greatest!_)
Trouble
Parachute
Parachutes
High Speed
We Never Change
Everything's Not Lost
Animals
Beautiful World
Careful Where You Stand
Clocks
In My Place
No More Keeping My Feet On The Ground
Such A Rush
The Scientist
Square One
What If
White Shadows
Fix You
Talk
X&Y
Speed Of Sound
A Message
Low
The Hardest Part
Swallowed In The Sea
Twisted Logic
+


... In that order...


----------



## Tina (Mar 17, 2006)

Paul Weller's _You Do Something To Me_. Seems pretty appropriate right now.


----------



## BigBawdyDame (Mar 17, 2006)

The soundtrack to the musical "Les Miserable". We are going to see a production of it in three weeks. It's my birthday present, from December! lol 

BTW, Donna, great pic sweetie!


----------



## The Weatherman (Mar 17, 2006)

Smashing Pumpkins!

I'm finally starting to get Adore after years of disliking it...

Other good stuff: (note: all my music is a random mix of stuff I've hocked off various friends, so if it doesn't fit some "image," I don't care! Most of the time, I don't even know the genre... willful ignorance)

Arcade Fire
Beulah
Postal Service
Paul Simon
The Beatles
Franz Ferdinand

and, because I have a total mancrush on Billy Corgan:

Zwan
Billy solo!


----------



## Ash (Mar 17, 2006)

Mini said:


> Damnation and Ghost Reveries, both by Opeth. I just can't get enough of these albums.



If I were to show this to my boyfriend, he'd have a mad man-crush on you.

Edit: Damnit! What are the chances that, the one day I decide to use the phrase "man-crush", the guy ahead of me uses it? Hmph...


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 18, 2006)

Right now.... enjoying *silence*

A little while earlier I was listening to garage-style electronic funk!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 18, 2006)

Norsecore score!  

I managed to acquire 3 Borknagar CDs in 3 days (the self-titled first album, Quintessence, and Epic). This stuff is great! The first disc is "real" black metal, featuring Garm.

Where Moonchild when I'm looking for him? I'm sure he's got an opinion to render on this band. Plus, I want to make somebody jealous that I get to "discover" some Garm stuff that I'm not familiar with.


----------



## Tina (Mar 18, 2006)

Vienna Tang.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 18, 2006)

Tina said:


> Vienna Tang.


I like her too! (And it's "Teng".) I missed the chance to see her live at CMU a few months back.  I do kinda worry that she will just keep getting more religious, until I can't enjoy the music any more.


----------



## Tina (Mar 19, 2006)

Oh yeah, it is. Didn't catch the misspelling. I guess I was traipsing back to my favorite orange childhood drink with that one.


----------



## jack (Mar 19, 2006)

Lately I've been listening to Belle and Sebastian's latest, "The Life Pursuit," like mad. It's inspired me to pop in another B&S, "If You're Feeling Sinister," which I hadn't listened to in a while.

Fatlane, if you like T-Rex, you should check out "The Life Pursuit." I know, T-Rex and Belle and Sebastian don't go together, but they do now. Seriously.

Also, I've been listening to Map, The Broadway Hush, Starflyer 59, and Geto Boys.

Other than that, the songs I have in my head lately are mostly ones I've written, as my band's been practicing a TON for a grip of upcoming shows in May.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 19, 2006)

As I type this I am listening to The House of the Rising Sun by The Animals.

Normally, I'm listening to rock or something heavier.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 19, 2006)

*Bjork* - Venus As A Boy
*Bjork* - It's Oh So Quiet
*Bjork* - All Is Full Of Love
*Regina Spektor* - Us
*Regina Spektor* - Ghost Of Corporate Future
*Two Siberians* - Outpost Radio
*Two Siberians* - Searching For Power

Anybody who has not heard of any of these, please at least give it a chance. It's not your everyday music, but it's very unique. I would highly recommend Regina Spektor! She's very creative and very unique! She's a great piano player, and a very good singer! Two Siberians are an Electric Violin and an Electric Guitar merged into a very scenic tour of wherever your mind wants to wander. It's all very good.

I'll stop typing now.


----------



## Donna (Mar 19, 2006)

Turin said:


> Yeah and see watching the concert I get Vai is the best technically, and Satriani is the best "feel" player I have seen outside of Clapton... but then again.. I have a real soft spot for Clapton...



You sent me on a Clapton-a-thon....

Riding with the King
The Cream of Clapton
Unplugged
The Blues
461 Ocean Blvd

This sent my husband and I into a blues mood....we threw in some Kenny Wayne Shepherd, some more BB King, some ZZ Hill and some Stevie Ray Vaughn....


----------



## Turin (Mar 19, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> You sent me on a Clapton-a-thon....
> 
> Riding with the King
> The Cream of Clapton
> ...



It's always a good time for the blues.. while you are at it.. you might consider soem Geroge Lynch... his CD of blues covers completely rocks...


----------



## Donna (Mar 19, 2006)

Bud, I believe *I* am the one who turned you on to that CD. 

But thanks for reminding me...that's going in the player first thing this morning. "She's so heavy...."


----------



## Turin (Mar 19, 2006)

Donnaalicious said:


> Bud, I believe *I* am the one who turned you on to that CD.
> 
> But thanks for reminding me...that's going in the player first thing this morning. "She's so heavy...."



Yeah I know you were.. i was being coy....


----------



## Donna (Mar 19, 2006)

Turin said:


> Yeah I know you were.. i was being coy....



So was I.....


----------



## mejix (Mar 19, 2006)

found this today in an article in the nytimes about some turn of the century music available on the internet:

"FOR a couple of months now my iPod has been stuck on Stella Mayhew's "I'm Looking for Something to Eat." It's a lurching little waltz-time pop tune, drawled over brass-band accompaniment. The lyric is hilarious, the lament of a gal on a diet who can't stop eating, and it climaxes with a glutton's soul cry: "I want some radishes and olives, speckled trout and cantaloupe and cauliflower/ Some mutton broth and deviled crabs and clams and Irish stew." I can't get it out of my head — so far, it's my favorite record of 2006. 

As it happens, it's also my favorite record of 1909. It is an Edison Phonograph Company wax cylinder, recorded 97 years ago by Mayhew, a vaudeville star who liked to poke fun at her considerable girth."

of course you look at the picture and wonder what "considerable girth" means for the reporter.


----------



## FreeThinker (Mar 21, 2006)

Lately, I just can't get enough of 'Deuces Wild', by Link Wray.


----------



## Echoes (Mar 21, 2006)

The top five songs on my playlist right now are

1. L Arena by Ennio Morricone
2. Bittersweet Symphony by The Verve
3. Comfortably Numb by Pink Floyd
4. Konstantine by Something Corporate
5. Can't You See by The Marshall Tucker Band


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 21, 2006)

ataraxia said:


> Norsecore score!
> 
> I managed to acquire 3 Borknagar CDs in 3 days (the self-titled first album, Quintessence, and Epic). This stuff is great! The first disc is "real" black metal, featuring Garm.
> 
> Where Moonchild when I'm looking for him? I'm sure he's got an opinion to render on this band. Plus, I want to make somebody jealous that I get to "discover" some Garm stuff that I'm not familiar with.



Haha, I'm right here. For some reason this thread has managed to escape my gaze for a while now. Nice find, dude. I once picked up a used promo of Epic for $3, about two months after it was released. I'm gonna have to say Garm > Vintersorg. They're a pretty cool band, far more progressive than black metal should ever be, but manage to pull it off extremely well despite.

I was on a hip-hop kick for the past couple days, believe it or not. Immortal Technique, Dead Prez, Bushido (which is in German), and Dälek.

Right now I'm getting back into discovering new (old?) NWOBHM bands - Kryst the Conqueror, Grim Reaper, Girlschool, and I've been desperately trying to find some stuff by Big Daisy:






Right now, Artillery - By Inheritance


----------



## Morganne (Mar 21, 2006)

Alice Cooper - Is It My Body?


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 21, 2006)

*Ridin' Dirty - Chamillionaire/Krazie Bone*


----------



## SoDelicate (Mar 21, 2006)

hmmmm, lets see

Goo goo dolls- Iris
Third Matinee-Echo Hill
Brian Mcknight-You're The Only One For Me
Semisonic-Secret Smile
David Beddingfield- If I'm Not The One

that about sums up my repeat list the last week or so


----------



## Jane (Mar 21, 2006)

Whatever Chippy's playing on Chippy radio. It's all I listen to at work.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 21, 2006)

Right now it's SRV - Texas Flood.

Yesterday it was ZZ Top - Tres Hombres


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 21, 2006)

*Last Train - Travis*


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 21, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Haha, I'm right here. For some reason this thread has managed to escape my gaze for a while now. Nice find, dude. I once picked up a used promo of Epic for $3, about two months after it was released. I'm gonna have to say Garm > Vintersorg. They're a pretty cool band, far more progressive than black metal should ever be, but manage to pull it off extremely well despite.


I agree with all you just said. Garm > I. C. S. Vortex > Vintersorg, in fact. (Garm = discs 1 and 2, Vortex = discs 3 and 4, Vintersorg = discs 5 and 6). I actually found the rest of Borknagar's catalog last night at a nice indie store (Eide's, in Pittsburgh), so now I have the whole set. The first one is, oddly enough, both the simplest (least progressive) and the best. My favorite Borknagar songs are probably "Dauden" and "The Presence is Ominous".

I also found Blood Inside. How weird it is. It most reminds me of Garm's recent guest appearance with The Gathering, which was actually far better! ("A Life All Mine" is the guest appearance song, BTW.) Haven't been able to find any old Ulver around. I may put in a nice-sized Amazon order sometime soon.


----------



## Chimpi (Mar 21, 2006)

Most people can't stand listening to the same song over and over, but I don't mind at all. I love it, if I like the song.

*Mudvayne* - Choices.


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2006)

Actually, on a somewhat regular basis there is a song I am hooked on and I must listen to it until I'm satisfied. That can be for hours on end. It has driven my son and his friends crazy before. I've met very few people who do this; dunno if it's a personal problem or what, but it's like an itch that must be scratched. Most recently the song I did that with was The Flaming Lips's _The Wand_.

Right now I'm listening to Fatboy Slim.

_Gangsta Tripping_, _Right here, Right Now_, _Build it Up, Tear it down_, and _Deaf Mike's Throwdown_.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Actually, on a somewhat regular basis there is a song I am hooked on and I must listen to it until I'm satisfied. That can be for hours on end. It has driven my son and his friends crazy before. I've met very few people who do this; dunno if it's a personal problem or what, but it's like an itch that must be scratched. Most recently the song I did that with was The Flaming Lips's _The Wand_.
> 
> Right now I'm listening to Fatboy Slim.
> 
> _Gangsta Tripping_, _Right here, Right Now_, and _Build it Up, Tear it down_.



*Fatboy Slim is Fu--ing in heaven, Fatboy Slim s Fu--ing in heaven, Fatboy Slim is Fu--ing in heaven, Fu--ing in, Fu--ing in, Fu--ing in heaven*
I love that one I think its just because he swears


----------



## swamptoad (Mar 22, 2006)

Tina said:


> Actually, on a somewhat regular basis there is a song I am hooked on and I must listen to it until I'm satisfied. That can be for hours on end. It has driven my son and his friends crazy before. I've met very few people who do this; dunno if it's a personal problem or what, but it's like an itch that must be scratched. Most recently the song I did that with was The Flaming Lips's _The Wand_.
> 
> Right now I'm listening to Fatboy Slim.
> 
> ...



If you like the song: "She Don't Use Jelly" from the Flaming Lips



You gotta hear: Ben Folds Five version of "She Don't Use Jelly" (which is on the Louge-A-Palooza CD.)

I like a lot of Fatboy Slim's music: I thought it was interesting when I found out that Rockafeller Skank was a 3 chord riff of: The Who's "I Can't Explain" .... I think that both songs are great!

....today in the car...My wife and I listened to a LIVE in CONCERT CD of Shakira.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 22, 2006)

Currently; Xavier Rudd and The Honolulu Playboys!


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 22, 2006)

Falling Boy said:


> *Fatboy Slim is Fu--ing in heaven, Fatboy Slim s Fu--ing in heaven, Fatboy Slim is Fu--ing in heaven, Fu--ing in, Fu--ing in, Fu--ing in heaven*
> I love that one I think its just because he swears


This one has always amused me for its ambiguity. Is it literal (such that he's actually physically in heaven, and is screwing somebody), or figurative (he's on cloud 9 and "fucking" is an adjective)? I had a college roomie that played this song quite a bit and got it stuck in my head for a while, too.


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 22, 2006)

Just listened this a.m. to Acoustic Syndicates' version of No Woman, No Cry;

Curtis Mayfield: If there's a hell down below (we're all goin' to go);

Xavier Rudd: To Let

and currently - Big Wu: Southern Energy

Ah the iPod, such a beautiful thing!!!

OH, Oh, Oh, now it's New Riders of the Purple Sage: Crooked Judge

Ha, Ha, Ha, Haaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tracyarts (Mar 22, 2006)

"Thunder Kiss '65" - White Zombie... on a Zombie mix I made for my MP3

Tracy


----------



## Tina (Mar 22, 2006)

Yeah, that's an amusing one. 

Right now I'm listening to the Stylistics.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2006)

*Imogen Heap - Hide and Seek*


----------



## Tina (Mar 23, 2006)

Mark Isham.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> Mark Isham.



Very cool


----------



## Tina (Mar 23, 2006)

I don't meet too many people who know who he is.


----------



## abluesman (Mar 23, 2006)

Right now: The Planets Suite written by Gustov Holst performed by the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leopold Stokowsky.


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 23, 2006)

Tina said:


> I don't meet too many people who know who he is.



He has done some great soundtracks over the years. I love the jazz sound mixed with the electronica. A lot of it is really soothing to listen to. I love to listen to it at night through the headphones I really like the Tibet album.


----------



## chocolate desire (Mar 23, 2006)

as always when I am online..The Best of Cher.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 23, 2006)

Let it Be, The beatles


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 24, 2006)

Just finished my analytical paper on _Brave New World_ by Aldous Huxley (which is an awesome book, by the way), so I'm celebrating with Iron Maiden - _Brave New World_.


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

I am listening to Titanics soundtrack.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 24, 2006)

Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues


----------



## Aliena (Mar 24, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Nights in White Satin - The Moody Blues




Ahhhh...now ya did it. *reaches her CD case and pulls out The Moody Blues* Great choice!


----------



## fatlane (Mar 24, 2006)

Disco revival. Thelma Houston, "Don't Leave Me This Way", Gloria Gaynor, "Never Can Say Goodbye", Yvonne Elliman, "If I Can't Have You", Tavares, "More Than a Woman"... aaaaahhhh... good times...


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

Suzanne, by Leonard Cohen


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 25, 2006)

"Confirmation" by D. Gillespie and C. Parker


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 25, 2006)

In my stereo today:

Rebecca's Statue - Drinking from the Water Clock

Miles Davis - Milestones

Donna the Buffalo - Rockin' in the Weary Land

The Electric Flag - Groovin' is Easy

The N.O. Radiators - New Dark Ages


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

Julie London.


----------



## UberAris (Mar 25, 2006)

Twisted Sister: Wer're not gonna take it


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 25, 2006)

Shirley Bassey (I got into her years ago from my life-long love with her theme song for "Gold finger". And a great underrated Bond theme song by her is "Diamonds Are Forever").

I was recently turned onto Nina Simone (nice to see her mentioned by you, Tina, in the first post!). I mean, of course I've known who she was all my life but I'm just now discovering her brilliance. I just love "He Ain't Comin' Home No More".

And I'm deep DEEP into The Beatles now. Ya know how every so many years you get back deep into a band or singer you've always liked? Well as much as I was _insane_ for The Beatles throughout my early youth, I really haven't revisited their entire output until these last couple months. It's just that I had heard all of their songs a thousand times over as a kid but I recently realized it's been like 35 years since sitting down and listening to those classic diddies. My iTunes is FRAUGHT with Beatles songs now. I have to admit I'm a sucker for everything from "Please Please Me" to "Magical Mystery Tour" (I guess 1964-68?). After that it just got a bit too...eclectic and not sounding like a team.


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

Both Bassey and Simone are wonderful. I'm right now listening to Billie Holliday -- another favorite that I listen to frequently. Timeless music, IMO.

And the Beatles? I grew up with them, and spent many happy hours drawing while listening to their music. I know the words to most of their songs, after sitting at my desk, reading the lyrics on the dust jacket or back cover and signing along with them as a child.

Bri', did you see _V for vendetta_? Fabulous movie, but Julie London's rendition of _Cry Me a River_ is my new obsession and I've since been listening to a bunch of her songs. Lovely voice, lovely interpretation, -- beautiful, jazzy stuff.


----------



## Thrifty McGriff (Mar 25, 2006)

Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> And the Beatles? I grew up with them, and spent many happy hours drawing while listening to their music.



Wow, that's like an extremely fond memory of mine is drawing while listening to The Beatles. Remember the Revolver album cover with that trippy detailed pen & ink drawing of their faces? I just _know_ I'm not the only one here that took a color pen or crayon and tried to color that sucker in. I mean, it was the ultimate piece of coloring book art!!

"Julie London's rendition of _Cry Me a River_ is my new obsession and I've since been listening to a bunch of her songs. Lovely voice, lovely interpretation, -- beautiful, jazzy stuff."

Guess what I'm gonna go download right this minute? 

Weena, have you seen that PBS documentary on the song "Strange Fruit"? Man oh man oh man.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 25, 2006)

And by the way, THAT'S an awesome album cover.


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

Very cheesecake, no? She does these great, jazz quartet, smoky vamp-type renditions of whatever she sings. Very sexy. 

I also recommend I've Got a Crush On You, How Deep Is The Ocean, Black Coffee, and September in the Rain, for starters. Bust out the leopard skin rug and the martinis and you're all set. 

No, I haven't seen it. Tell me, what's it about? It sounds familiar.

And yes, I did color it in.  Seems I also had a Beatles coloring book, too. Dang, I wish I'd have kept all that stuff.


----------



## Les Toil (Mar 25, 2006)

Tina said:


> No, I haven't seen it ("Strange Fruit" Documentary). Tell me, what's it about? It sounds familiar.



Here ya go, Tin'.

http://www.newsreel.org/films/strangefruit.htm


----------



## Tina (Mar 25, 2006)

Brian, this looks wonderful! You say it's on PBS? Do you think it will be on again? I'll have to go look at their website right now. I adore Billie Holliday's music -- and evidently, my father knew her and worked with her.

Thanks for letting me know. 

We have to talk soon!


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 25, 2006)

Thrifty McGriff said:


> Head Like A Hole - Nine Inch Nails




You rock!:bow: Easily my fave band I can't wait to see them live again in June!


*Movie Script Ending - Death Cab for Cutie*


----------



## love dubh (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm jamming to *Saves the Day - Jessie & My Whetstone*

_
To me the only thing left after a while
Was that night we watched
Documentaries up through morning
And then you kicked me out

You opened up your screen door
And threw me out off the porch
It was summer then and I drove home whistling
Muddy waters down the pike [Edit: That's the Jersey, not Mass., Pike ]

And that was that: Our one sweet night together
Under highway signs
I watched our love start fluttering and dissipating
I counted all the headlights to make sure I was alright

Now I'm wondering
Is it me or is it me that can't see silver linings?
So I fucked it up I watched you go
I saw my hand not dialing the phone

All I'm left to do is remember the dull room
Where we sat in blue stream light
Watching the strike of '59
I dreamed of wrecking my underwear
Oh can't I touch your cheeks somewhere
Under dirt filled rainy nights
With my socks stuck in the mud
Please come dive in puddles with me

Our one sweet night together
Our one sweet night together
Our one sweet night together
Under highway signs
I watched our love start fluttering and dissipating
I counted all the headlights to make sure I was alright

_


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 26, 2006)

"Ghetto Defendant" The Clash


----------



## djewell (Mar 26, 2006)

Avinu Malkeinu-Avraham Fried


----------



## MsGreenLantern (Mar 28, 2006)

Ooh music! I have so many favorites. To make this point clear, right now my WinAmp has a russian pop band, Japanese techno, European Power metal and folk metal, Kirsty McColl, Scottish Indie group, 80's music, Frank Sinatra, and Bach


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

Today I'm downloading Grateful Dead into my iPod.
Specifically San Francisco, Winterland, 12/29/77.


----------



## Zandoz (Mar 28, 2006)

The garbage truck out front crushing the trash....LOL


----------



## sweetnnekked (Mar 28, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The garbage truck out front crushing the trash....LOL



Hey, I know that one!!!


----------



## Wilson Barbers (Mar 28, 2006)

"Is There Life After Breakfast?" by Ray Davies (from the former Kinksman's new solo album)


----------



## Falling Boy (Mar 28, 2006)

Zandoz said:


> The garbage truck out front crushing the trash....LOL




Hey I heard that one yesterday!


----------



## Morganne (Mar 28, 2006)

Musta Got Lost by J. Geils Band.


----------



## Echoes (Mar 28, 2006)

Top 5 on the playlist

The Promise- When in Rome
Mamas Don't Let Your Babies Grow Up To Be Cowboys- Waylon & Willie 
Who Are You- The Who
You Don't Know Me- Ray Charles
Living in Oblivion- Anything Box


----------



## fatlane (Mar 28, 2006)

Outlaw Country and Todd Rundgren.


----------



## Moonchild (Mar 28, 2006)

MsGreenLantern said:


> Ooh music! I have so many favorites. To make this point clear, right now my WinAmp has a russian pop band, Japanese techno, European Power metal and folk metal, Kirsty McColl, Scottish Indie group, 80's music, Frank Sinatra, and Bach



Way to be awesome  

Though personally I prefer Ukrainian pop, German techno, and American power metal, but good call on the Euro folk stuff.



MsGreenLantern said:


> European Power metal


Hey Ataraxia! Another one joins the ranks!


----------



## Aliena (Mar 28, 2006)

Soundtrack from 'Titanic'. I am feeling somewhat melancholy.


----------



## ataraxia (Mar 28, 2006)

Moonchild said:


> Hey Ataraxia! Another one joins the ranks!


Slowly but surely...

(Now playing: After Forever - Sins of Idealism)


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 29, 2006)

David Sanborn's version of Senor Blues.

Ladybird Fly Away by Tears For Fears

Am I worth It by Heather Headley

Robben Ford's "Take Out Some Insurance"

Ecclectic, but that's me fer sure


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 29, 2006)

Tina said:


> I don't meet too many people who know who he is.



yer kidding right? Performed on stage with Isham at the Old Varsity Theatre in Palo Alto,CA circa 1982 along with Brian Macleod (later drummer for Wiretrain, Sherly Crow and Tears For Fears).


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 29, 2006)

abluesman said:


> Right now: The Planets Suite written by Gustov Holst performed by the Los Angeles Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Leopold Stokowsky.



Manfred Mann used Holst's The Planets as the underpinning for his album Solar Fire circa 1972 (you'll catch snippets of melodies in JoyBringer and Circle)


----------



## maxoutfa (Mar 29, 2006)

Morganne said:


> Musta Got Lost by J. Geils Band.



Probably the tightest rhythm section in all of rock and roll!!! Houseparty forever! I remember when they opened for the Stones at Candlestick Park in SF waaaay back around 1982 - there was NO comparison Geils was 100 times tighter and more energetic. Wondering; is Peter Wolf still with Faye Dunaway?


----------



## fatlane (Mar 29, 2006)

"Kill the Poor" - Dead Kennedys


----------



## Morganne (Mar 29, 2006)

maxoutfa said:


> Probably the tightest rhythm section in all of rock and roll!!! Houseparty forever! I remember when they opened for the Stones at Candlestick Park in SF waaaay back around 1982 - there was NO comparison Geils was 100 times tighter and more energetic. Wondering; is Peter Wolf still with Faye Dunaway?


They have been divorced since 1979.

"Since I've Been Loving You"- Led Zeppelin


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Mar 31, 2006)

"Luna" Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## Aliena (Mar 31, 2006)

Vonda Shepard's "Searchin' My Soul'. Mentioned it in another thread and had to pull the CD out!


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Apr 1, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Vonda Shepard's "Searchin' My Soul'. Mentioned it in another thread and had to pull the CD out!



"Low Self Opinion" Rollins Band

(Man, I got to get to a music store!)


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> "Low Self Opinion" Rollins Band
> 
> (Man, I got to get to a music store!)



Just changed to Chicago's Anthology!

Right now: Searching For So Long


----------



## JerseyBigBoy (Apr 1, 2006)

Aliena said:


> Just changed to Chicago's Anthology!
> 
> Right now: Searching For So Long



Now, "A little Bit of Sympathy" Robin Trower


----------



## Aliena (Apr 1, 2006)

JerseyBigBoy said:


> Now, "A little Bit of Sympathy" Robin Trower



Ahhh man, I wish I had my Verve CD. I would really like to hear Bittersweet Symphony.


----------



## Timberwolf (Apr 1, 2006)

Half an hour ago, it was some ZZ Top - my preferance to cool down when I'm upset...
Right now... a mixture of:
Gorillaz - 19-2000; Feel Good Inc.
Sisters of Mercy - Temple of Love
Watergate - Heart of Asia
E Nomine - Gott Tanzte
and some homebrew music from my alter ego, Dancewolf - The Wizard
... and a song called "Zeldamix", author/interpret unknown to me...


----------



## Echoes (Apr 12, 2006)

Top five on the playlist

Merle Haggard- I'd Rather Be Gone
Muddy Waters- I Want To Be Loved
Blind Melon- Soup
Pink Floyd- Not Now John
Dorothy Moore- Misty Blue


This thread got buried. :shocked:


----------



## Chimpi (Apr 12, 2006)

I just purchased:

*Lynyrd Skynyrd* - The Essential Lynyrd Skynyrd
*Metallica* - S&M
*Fear Factory* - Transgression

And I have been listening (mostly to Metallica) to them like there is no tomorrow. There's something about my favorite rock band playing along with a Symphony that just gets me in a good mood.  Hehehe

And something I do not own, but I borrowed and ripped onto my computer is *Queen* - A Night At The Opera. A GREAT album. _The Prophet's Song_, _'39_, _Love Of My Life_, and _You're My Best Friend_.


----------



## ataraxia (Apr 12, 2006)

Within Temptation - Mother Earth


----------

